
Who killed the economy? - kirubakaran
http://www.portfolio.com/interactive-features/2008/06/Who-Killed-The-Economy
======
kirubakaran
[http://finance.yahoo.com/tech-ticker/article/60751/Who-
Kille...](http://finance.yahoo.com/tech-ticker/article/60751/Who-Killed-the-
Economy-So-Far-Greenspan%27s-the-Popular-
Choice?tickers=leh,fnm,fre,xlf,gs,ms,bac)

------
jwilliams
Surprised that Bush was #2 to be honest.

Aside from economic policy, there were other major factors (the cost of the
Iraq war for one).

~~~
run4yourlives
Yeah, but not invading Iraq would have only delayed the inevitable.

------
known
Hype, Greed, and Lies killed the economy.

------
david927
We did.

